# era/es/fue broma



## ChocolateLover

Hola a todos:

¿Al clarificar lo que uno acaba de decir se dice "era/es/fue broma"//estaba bromeando/estoy bromeando?

Mi intento:

Yo creo que se diría "era broma o es broma" o "estaba bromeando o estoy bromeando"

Les agradecería mucho sus opiniones

Muchas gracias


----------



## flljob

Puedes usar todas las opciones, aunque dudaría en usar *fue*.


----------



## ChocolateLover

Muchas gracias

Saludos


----------



## Vikingo

flljob, ¡muchas gracias! ¿Pero tiene algo de malo "fue"? Lo pregunto porque es algo que he usado unas veces, sin darme cuenta cual sería realmente la mejor opción. ¿Que usas normalmente tu?

Saludos


----------



## flljob

Vikingo said:


> flljob, ¡muchas gracias! ¿Pero tiene algo de malo "fue"? Lo pregunto porque es algo que he usado unas veces, sin darme cuenta cual sería realmente la mejor opción. ¿Que usas normalmente tu?
> 
> Saludos


 
Yo usaría* Estaba bromeando* o *era una broma*.


----------



## café olé

En español de España "fue" una broma es incorrecto si es una broma que acabas de hacer: en tal caso se dice "ha sido/era" una broma.


----------



## ChocolateLover

> En español de España "fue" una broma es incorrecto si es una broma que acabas de hacer: en tal caso se dice "ha sido/era" una broma


 
¿Más tarde se usa "fue una broma"? 

Gracias de antemano


----------



## café olé

ChocolateLover said:


> ¿Más tarde se usa "fue una broma"?
> 
> Gracias de antemano


 
No exactamente, más tarde -pero dentro hoy- no: ("lo de esta mañana ha sido/era una broma"), mañana sí: ("lo de ayer era/fue una broma").

Si acabas de hacerla: ERA una broma.
Si la has hecho hoy: ERA/HA SIDO una broma.
Si la hiciste ayer: ERA/FUE una broma.

Repito: esto es en español de España...


----------



## ChocolateLover

Muchas gracias

saludos


----------



## flljob

En un hilo anterior, un español (Lazarus) te comentó esto. Se refiere al uso del indefinido:

"Yo también lo creo. Incluso en España se puede usar el indefinido para cosas que han sucedido hace unos instantes, siempre y cuando se consideren terminadas en el pasado: 
_Hace un momento sonó el timbre, y del susto que me pegué, me corté el dedo con el cuchillo._​Tanto el imperfecto como el indefinido pueden usarse para cosas que ocurrieron hace un millón de años, como para cosas que acontecieron hace unos microsegundos. Estos tiempos tienen que ver con el resultado de la acción, y no con su 'distancia' temporal. 
_Hace un segundo pensaba que no iba a lograrlo._
_Hace un millón de años los animales eran más grandes._

_Golpeé la puerta hace tan solo unos segundos._
_Los animales evolucionarion hace varios millones de años."_​*Lo encuentras en uno de los hilos que tú (Chocolatelover) iniciaste.*

Saludos.

​


----------



## café olé

Perdona Flijob, no es nada personal..., pero en español de España NO se usa el indefinido para nada de lo sucedido HOY(aunque es cierto que en Galicia y Asturias dicen"hace un rato sonó el timbre" en todo el resto de España se dice "hace un rato HA SONADO la puerta y del susto que me he dado me he cortado el dedo....").

Se usa igualmente para las frases que implican "ESTA SEMANA he ido dos veces al pediatra", ESTE MES he pagado el recibo de la luz, ESTE AÑO no he ido a Sevilla, ESTE SIGLO ha habido diez terremotos..."

Como dice un anuncio publicitario, Spain is different...


----------



## Pinairun

café olé said:


> Perdona Flijob, no es nada personal..., pero en español de España NO se usa el indefinido para nada de lo sucedido HOY(aunque es cierto que en Galicia y Asturias dicen"hace un rato sonó el timbre" en todo el resto de España se dice "hace un rato HA SONADO la puerta y del susto que me he dado me he cortado el dedo....").
> 
> Se usa igualmente para las frases que implican "ESTA SEMANA he ido dos veces al pediatra", ESTE MES he pagado el recibo de la luz, ESTE AÑO no he ido a Sevilla, ESTE SIGLO ha habido diez terremotos..."
> 
> Como dice un anuncio publicitario, Spain is different...


 
No tan diferentes.

Cuando se trata de la lengua materna, sea cual sea el idioma, sus hablantes se permiten efectos estilísticos de algun tipo.

En España lo hacemos a menudo con los verbos y decimos "sonó" donde deberíamos decir "ha sonado"; no solo los asturianos y gallegos.

Si digo: _Ayer empezó el curso,_ este pasado es más próximo que si digo: 
_Este año no he estudiado mucho_. porque podemos estar en noviembre, pero también incluye lo que  hemos hecho en enero, diez meses antes de cuando se habla.

También, cuando terminamos de hacer algo que nos ha costado mucho trabajo, exclamamos: _¡Ya lo acabé!, ¡Por fin resolví el problema! _cuando, por la inmediatez de la exclamación, deberíamos decir "lo he acabado" o "lo he reuelto".

Asimismo, empleamos el presente y el pretérito perfecto simple o compuesto para referirnos a algo que aún no ha sucedido, como: "_No te_ _preocupes, dentro de un mes todo se acabó (se ha acabado)",_ "_Se van_ _tan contentos, pero verás cómo en una semana están aquí",_ cuando en realidad deberíamos decir "se acabará, se habrá acabado, estarán".

Saludos


----------



## flljob

1. ESTE MES he pagado el recibo de la luz. En México nunca se diría así. Se usa el pretérito simple Este mes pagué el recibo de luz. Usamos el antepresente (nomenclatura de Bello) para indicar algo en el pasado pero que puede suceder en la situación temporal en que se habla. 
*Hoy no he visto a Juan.* Quiero decir que existe la posiblidad de verlo porque todavía no termina la jornada y me lo puedo encontrar en el pasillo. Si digo *hoy no vi a Juan*, quiero decir que ya no tengo la posibilidad de verlo porque ya terminó el día.



2. ESTE AÑO no he ido a Sevilla. En México se entiende que todavía existe la posbilidad de que vaya a Sevilla porque todavía no termina el año. En el sentido en que tú usas el antepresente se usa el pretérito simple = Este año no fui a Sevilla. Quiere decir que el año ya concluyó o porque ya decidí que este año no voy a ir. 

*En* ESTE SIGLO ha habido diez terremotos..." Quiere decir que como todavía ho ha terminado el siglo existe la posibilidad de que haya más terremotos. Si digo "en este siglo hubo diez terremotos" estoy afirmando que ya no habrá más.


"_No te_ _preocupes, dentro de un mes todo se acabó (se ha acabado)",_

_Yo nunca diría, en este contexto se ha acabado. Diría dentro de un mes todos se ha acabado o dentro de un mes todo se habrá acabado._

*Como ya lo comentó Lazarus: no importa la 'distancia temporal'. Lo que importa es el aspecto.*
Saludos.


----------



## Tianana

En Argentina casi prescindimos del pretérito perfecto compuesto. Lo usamos en muy pocos contextos y cualquiera que lo usara con más frecuencia sonaría artificial. Supongamos que llego al trabajo y me preguntan por Juan, otro compañero de trabajo, aquí diríamos "No lo ví, todavía". 
Saludos desde el sur


----------



## njumi

café olé said:


> Si acabas de hacerla: ERA una broma.
> Si la has hecho hoy: ERA/HA SIDO una broma.
> Si la hiciste ayer: ERA/FUE una broma.


 
*¡Hola!*

Tengo dudas sobre la primera frase. En mi opinión se puede decir "Ha sido una broma." también en este caso (Si acabas de hacerla).


----------



## café olé

njumi said:


> *¡Hola!*
> 
> Tengo dudas sobre la primera frase. En mi opinión se puede decir "Ha sido una broma." también en este caso (Si acabas de hacerla).


 
Sí, tienes razòn: también puede decirse "ha sido".


----------



## ChocolateLover

Muchas gracias a todos

Saludos


----------



## Kraken

Una cosa más. No es lo mismo "era broma" que "era una broma".
Es muy muy parecido, pero no es igual.

Es _parecido_ a la diferencia que hay entre "just joking" and "a joke".

"Perdona, era una broma". Una broma es un acto _más o menos_ definido, como cuando asustas a alguien desde atrás. Pero también puede ser algo gracioso o un comentario.
"Perdona, era (en) broma". En broma, estar de broma, es "bromear", que es generalmente algo que se dice pero que no es de verdad, no es "en serio".


----------



## ChocolateLover

Muchas gracias por la aclaración

Saludos


----------



## ChocolateLover

¿Al final o al principio de una historia se diría "todo fue una broma"?

Si a uno no le gusta algo, ¿se puede decir "fue una broma"?

Gracias


----------



## XiaoRoel

_Fue/era (una) broma_. Depende del idiolecto personal y de la zona.


----------



## caniho

café olé said:


> Perdona Flijob, no es nada personal..., pero en español de España NO se usa el indefinido para nada de lo sucedido HOY(aunque es cierto que en Galicia y Asturias dicen"hace un rato sonó el timbre" en todo el resto de España se dice "hace un rato HA SONADO la puerta y del susto que me he dado me he cortado el dedo....").
> 
> Se usa igualmente para las frases que implican "ESTA SEMANA he ido dos veces al pediatra", ESTE MES he pagado el recibo de la luz, ESTE AÑO no he ido a Sevilla, ESTE SIGLO ha habido diez terremotos..."
> 
> Como dice un anuncio publicitario, Spain is different...



Creo que estás confundido. En España lo normal es usar el pretérito perfecto cuando el adverbio hoy está presente en la frase, pero faltando éste se usará uno u otro tiempo según cómo de lejano se perciba el hecho y cual sea la relación con el presente. Por ejemplo:

_Lo ví/he visto hace un rato_
_Me llamó/ha llamado a las cinco_ (cuando son sólo las seis).


----------



## ChocolateLover

Muchas gracias

¿Al final o al principio de una historia se diría "todo fue una broma"? Si no te gusta algo, ¿se puede decir "fue una broma"?=it was joke o hay una manera más coloquial para decirlo?

Gracias


----------



## café olé

"Era de broma" - "era en bromas" - "sólo era una broma" - "no iba en serio"- son formas más coloquiales de decir lo mismo .


----------



## flljob

También puedes decir _Todo fue una broma. No fue en serio. Solo fue una broma._ También puedes usar el imperfecto.

El mensaje de caniho habla del uso en España; el de café olé, también.

Saludos


----------



## ChocolateLover

Muchas gracias

Entonces, ¿en España se concluyiría la historia diciendo "sólo era una broma" mientras que en Latinoamérica se diría, en general, "todo fue una broma"?

Si no te gustó algo, ¿se puede decir "era/fue una broma"?

Gracias


----------



## café olé

...se concluiría*... (ChocolateLover)


La frase es un poco demasiado neutra: en España realmente se acompañaría con otras expresiones como "_al final resultó que todo era una broma"_ ... y si es un diálogo con -por ejemplo- _"no te pongas así, hombre, que era sólo una broma"_ o _"¿pero no te das cuenta de que lo digo en broma?"_


----------



## ChocolateLover

Muchas gracias

Y si no te gustó algo, ¿se puede decir "fue/era malo/una broma"=it was a joke!?

Por ejemplo,

-¿Te divertiste en la nieve?
-No fue/era una broma. En las noticias decían/dijeron que iba a haber mucha nieve, pero apenas había.

Gracias


----------



## café olé

ChocolateLover said:


> Muchas gracias
> 
> Y si no te gustó algo, ¿se puede decir "fue/era malo/una broma"=it was a joke!?
> 
> Por ejemplo,
> 
> -¿Te divertiste en la nieve?
> -No fue/era una broma. En las noticias decían/dijeron que iba a haber mucha nieve, pero apenas había.
> 
> Gracias


 
No; en este caso no se puede hacer la traducción directa y decimos "calla, calla, no me hables/no me lo recuerdes...." "menuda tomadura de pelo/ vaya chasco/qué decepción"... algo así.


----------



## ChocolateLover

Ah, ya veo

Muchas gracias


----------

